# 101 between wawa and chapleau



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone know if you can still launch a boat in sideburned lake? Where the golden route used to be. Think it has been closed for a while or has it opened back up?


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

you can get to it from nagasin lake access long ride though.. what you after in side burned lake


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> you can get to it from nagasin lake access long ride though.. what you after in side burned lake


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Pike, walleye, and perch.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

nagasin used to be better for walleye than sideburn, and high brush and nagasin had better size for northen that sideburn but this is several years back


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

did do ok on perch in sideburned


----------



## dosxx (Jan 4, 2011)

We were up that way August of last year and the old Golden Route is fenced off— no access. There is a small access across the bridge and we checked it out but it looks treacherous unless you are launching a canoe or kayak.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

T


dosxx said:


> We were up that way August of last year and the old Golden Route is fenced off— no access. There is a small access across the bridge and we checked it out but it looks treacherous unless you are launching a canoe or kayak.


Thanks for the reply. Its been a few years since I was there. Was thinking of returning but heard they closed. Was wondering what was happening there.


----------

